# How much would you charge for this honey?



## Buffy in Dallas

Since I had to whack two hives I have a LOT of honey on my hands. More than I could use in 10 years! I have some friends offering to buy some and they refuse to take it for free since they know my financial situation. What do you charge for 8 oz and 16 oz ball jars of honey? The honey is unheated, crush and strain, filtered with cheese cloth. Its very dark but clear, not cloudy. So dark that I can't see through the jars.


----------



## Rick

I can tell you the going rates for the Quart jars here is $11 or more.

One friend offered a pint for $9. I bought one of her's to try (it was good), but made it clear I could not afford more.


----------



## 1shotwade

Honey does not go bad if it is kept sealed. Of course sealed in the comb is the best but you would be surprised how much you will use if you replace the other sweets you normally use with honey.It is also an antibacterial and a bactericide and is used in surgery in many foreign countries.Even if it is not stored properly and begins to ferment it is safe for consumption and is used in the making of mead.
It is also one of the best means of "preventing" allergies if taken 2-3 months before that season.Do not overlook the prospects of the product.A little time on Google will be time well spent.It has been found in the Egyptian tombs,sealed in the comb and still good after 2000 years.There is a reason it is nick-named the "nectar of the gods".


----------



## DW

Around here for good honey $12-15 for a qt and pints are usually more.


----------



## alleyyooper

Honey here sells for $4.00 a pound and up. Of course you can go to the super market and buy China honey (maybe it is real) for less.

Quarts are 3 pounds and pints are a pond and a half.


 Al


----------



## 1shotwade

Just as a side note, I have a friend who is a beekeeper as I am and he has family in wisc. that buys china honey that was tested for contamination and failed therefore banneed for human cosumption.My understanding is that he has an endless supply of 55 gal barrels of this honey and it cost him $.10 per pound.He also has to sign documents stating it's not to be resold bla, bla , bla.Anyway they use it to bait in bears.Just thought i'd share. I found it interesting especially knowing that only a small portion of imported honey is ever tested.


----------



## Grumpy old man

I've noticed the bees were in short supply this year in the fields and honey at a premium locally ,I guess it's time to learn bee keeping and start a few hives here anyone know a source in east Tn ?


----------



## unregistered5595

At the low end of the scale, I've found honey from local beekeepers for $2.50/lb and I believe someone else here from WI also found honey even less expensive bought in larger quantities.

So for a Gallon = 12 lbs, about $30.

At the high end of the scale, there was a person on HT selling honey for $8/lb which I thought was pretty tough, and it didn't fit my budget.

So for a Gallon = 12 lbs, about $96.

You can sell it at any price you like.
If you use it for 10 years, chances are, your last gallon of honey will be worth somewhere between $90 and $200+/gallon and just as good as the day it was born, as long as the water content remained at 17-18% which is what the bees gave you on day one. Honey is really awesome stuff.


----------



## simi-steading

A friend of mines sells 8oz bottles for $5, and he sells it pretty fast around here.. 

I'm lucky.. he handed me a 5 gallon bucket full


----------



## ET1 SS

I sell honey for $8/pint


----------



## Paquebot

I found honey for $2.75 a pound and several on this forum thought that they could sell it for half that. Several locals are selling it for $15 for quart and $8 for pint at farmers markets. Price is whatever the customers are willing to pay.

Martin


----------



## kens

Spring honey $6.00 a lb. Sourwood honey $8.00 a Lb. Sold out pretty fast.


----------



## DEKE01

Darn! I came to this thread thinking I was going to find pix of an attractive prostitute. 

:grump:

:smack


----------



## blue gecko

$8 a pint, $15 a quart is the going rate around here unless it has comb and the bee club members say it goes for double those prices.


----------



## JanO

I'm a little late, but I just bought a pint for $12 yesterday. A quart would have cost me $20


----------



## greg273

I get $6 a pound, $4 for a half-pound. Seems to be the going rate in this area.


----------



## homemaid

I asked about a 5- gal. Pail of honey and the price was $195.00.


----------



## Paquebot

5 gallons is 60 pounds so that would be $3.25 per pound. If you get it, transfer it to quarts if you don't plan on using it all within next 6 months or so. If a 5-gallon bucket crystallizes, you'd have to have something bigger in order to heat it and return it to liquid.

Martin


----------



## susieneddy

I just bought a quart jar of wildflower honey from a local. He charges $ 18.00 for a quart. I like it better than his clover honey. Plus the wildflower honey helps with allergies if you take a tbsp every day (so they say)


----------



## Paquebot

$18 per quart would make it about $6 per pound. That would be a little steep around here. 

Martin


----------



## susieneddy

Paquebot said:


> $18 per quart would make it about $6 per pound. That would be a little steep around here.
> 
> Martin


you have to compare honey to honey. His clover honey was $ 15.00 a quart but again we prefer the wildflower honey.

What type of honey are you buying in WI. clover or wildflower?


----------



## Paquebot

$15 per quart is for basswood, black cherry, clover, goldenrod, pumpkin, and purple loosestrife from biggest local apiary. Farmers market vendor here has same price and his only light honey is wildflower. He also has buckwheat only in pound jars for $7.

Martin


----------



## susieneddy

interesting that you say his only light honey is wildflower? Down here the wildflower is way darker and richer than clover honey. I haven't had the other ones you mentioned but would like to try them


----------



## Paquebot

I called it light because he's got just the two honeys and the opposite is the black buckwheat. At the moment, I have honey on hand from at least 5 sources. 4 pints of www.gentlebreezehoney.com clover are darker than a pint of wildflower from the local vendor. There's probably 50 miles between the two sites. There was recently a thread about different tastes. There can also be color variations since it's hard to get 100% pure anything unless the hive is sitting in the middle of a 100% pure field of something. The whole swarm isn't working just the same flowers when they are on their own to find any and every source. Want to make a clover honey neighbor mad? Plant some buckwheat! 

Martin


----------



## SpoonerNC

I sell my wildflower honey for $10/pint or $20/quart. I have many repeat customers and no one has ever balked at the price. I usually sell out in a few days after each harvest.


----------



## DownHome

We sell ours for $10 a pint. Don't have any trouble selling it.

downhome


----------

